# Stash-Busting Yarn-Ball Wreaths



## HalloweenCat (Feb 20, 2013)

Here are the yarn ball wreaths I made last year using the 12 inch wreath frames you can get at craft stores and various sizes of styrofoam balls. Not any sort of original idea, but they seriously come out adorable with little glittery snowflakes and additions! I crocheted some easy flowers with buttons in the middle for accents on the snowflakes. I hope this gives y'all ideas if you are planning on making these wreaths for the holidays this year 

Oh, and did I mention stash-buster alert!!!! And yes, I did use some camo-colored yarn for some of the balls and they look adorable!


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

What pretty wreaths--the snowflakes really set them off!


----------



## amma59 (May 12, 2011)

HalloweenCat said:


> Here are the yarn ball wreaths I made last year using the 12 inch wreath frames you can get at craft stores and various sizes of styrofoam balls. Not any sort of original idea, but they seriously come out adorable with little glittery snowflakes and additions! I crocheted some easy flowers with buttons in the middle for accents on the snowflakes. I hope this gives y'all ideas if you are planning on making these wreaths for the holidays this year
> 
> Oh, and did I mention stash-buster alert!!!! And yes, I did use some camo-colored yarn for some of the balls and they look adorable!


What a great idea to use up the leftover yarn..Love the way you added the accents..Beautiful wreaths. :thumbup:


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Very pretty wreaths,fantastic work and colours. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## RBeckles (Feb 20, 2012)

Fantabulous!


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Beautiful! Thanks for sharing,


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

Those are so nicely done and so festive. How did you attach the yarn balls to the wreath?


----------



## GrandmaJan (Sep 3, 2012)

Those are so cute! I am definately going to make one!


----------



## Mercygirl76 (Dec 30, 2012)

These are really pretty! Love the crocheted snowflakes and flowers!!


----------



## Carole Murphy (Sep 17, 2013)

These stash-busting yarn ball wreaths are absolutely adoreable. What a great idea, and so much talent. thanks for sharing.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Very nice creative work :thumbup:


----------



## HalloweenCat (Feb 20, 2013)

Pocahontas said:


> Those are so nicely done and so festive. How did you attach the yarn balls to the wreath?


Thank you! I used some jewelry wire to loop through the yarn-covered styrofoam balls then wrapped it around the wreath frame. Then, I must confess, I used a few sticks of hot glue to stick each ball to each other to stack some of them up. But it worked!


----------



## HalloweenCat (Feb 20, 2013)

Carole Murphy said:


> These stash-busting yarn ball wreaths are absolutely adoreable. What a great idea, and so much talent. thanks for sharing.


They are a ton of fun, I stocked up on a lot of cheap (10 cent each) wreath notions last winter after the holidays like glittery snowflakes, sparkly peppermints, birds, swirly thingamabobbers... All excellent additions to the wreaths that make them more festive  you'll have a blast coming up with fun ideas!


----------



## gracemd (Aug 6, 2011)

Very nice. The snowflakes are the finishing touch. Great job.


----------



## Beverleyjean (Oct 17, 2011)

Wow !!how clever you are.


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

These are quite impressive looking..just the right thing for a knitter or craft person..


----------



## sseidel (Apr 20, 2012)

How pretty and clever!


----------



## Dianedanusia (Mar 13, 2012)

Love your wreaths.....so festive. Now I just have to find all the styrofoam balls I've been saving for years. Thank you for posting.


----------



## Cassews (Apr 10, 2013)

Oh thanks for the idea .. very clever for sure !!


----------



## knitting2day (Dec 3, 2011)

love those! THANKS! for sharing your how to instructions. I may try making these.


----------



## knitwit42 (Apr 23, 2011)

They are very pretty. Thanks for sharing,


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Very pretty and quite resourceful.


----------



## lori2637 (Jan 25, 2011)

Beautiful, but Styrofoam is so expensive now


----------



## lori2637 (Jan 25, 2011)

Beautiful, but Styrofoam is so expensive now


----------



## lori2637 (Jan 25, 2011)

Beautiful, but Styrofoam is so expensive now


----------



## MinnieMouse (Mar 29, 2013)

These are just darling.


----------



## nitcronut (Aug 9, 2011)

Clever work and so wonderful to look at.


----------



## FLStephanie (Feb 14, 2013)

Love these. And, I just donated a bunch of styrofoam balls to the church yard sale.


----------



## Nussa (Jul 7, 2011)

They turned out beautifully.... :thumbup:


----------



## CYFFAN (Oct 24, 2012)

Love it!! Super cute!!


----------



## bigtimeyarnie (Aug 26, 2012)

THUD!!!!!!!!!! Wow.........love the snowflakes you added.
:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Very clever and pretty!


----------



## kacey66 (Sep 9, 2013)

I love them!


----------



## CarolineC96 (Nov 5, 2019)

[No message]


----------

